# Rate my buisness card



## PowersTree (May 31, 2007)

Gonna print this in a few days. What do you guys think? I added my name and email to it after i uploaded.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 1, 2007)

the card...seems good...personally think it might be too many words..but that is just personal opinion

Ropensaddle..why did you post " may need to learn the rules"

are you joking...or what are you talking about...???


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 1, 2007)

wait never mind...i found it at the top and read part of it there

i got what you mean now....

i did not no that, good to know..however for the guy who did post it .... hope he is not repermanded too hard...reading it dont think his intentions were too break the rules


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2007)

Only sponsors allowed to advertize


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah he is new I did not give him bad rep


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 1, 2007)

No that was real cool of you...and something we can all learn from too

i wasnt planing on putting my business cards up but i am glad i finally read the guidline page


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 1, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Only sponsors allowed to advertize



I'd think this one is quite obviously not an attempt at free advertisement. Requesting an opinion on a design in the business management section is wayyy far from exploiting this site for advertisement. A stretch to call it that at best. 

Now, if this post were spammed on all the sections of the forum, then that is advertisement.

Perhaps we should take note of all the videos posted here that start with a few seconds of "free advertisement" by displaying the company banner.

I am gonna go climb a tree! Plenty of time to nit pick posts in the evening hours. 

By the way, I think the design is very nice and eye catching. I hope this feedback helps. Good luck.


----------



## Darin (Jun 1, 2007)

Advertising rule only applies to dealers, spammers, and manufactures of arborist/landscape equipment. I allow you guys to advertise your own businesses cause I don't think you all will be buying tree services from each other. That would be kind of strange. I see ropensaddles point but we won't excercise that in this situation. Get on talking business cards.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 1, 2007)

#1 Include your name
#2 Is that your cell phone? Put your office AND cellphone #
#3 Include your fax number
#5 Include your contractors License number and maybe ISA # if you have it.

I wouldn't include anything on the back. People like to write notes on the back of business cards. Instead have someone design a brochure for your company and simply paperclip your card too it.

I'm picking when it comes to graphic design but I'm not a big fan of the font you're using but that's just me. Probably doesn't matter so long as it's clear and easy to read.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 1, 2007)

ponderosatree said:


> I wouldn't include anything on the back. People like to write notes on the back of business cards. Instead have someone design a brochure for your company and simply paperclip your card too it.



Excellent advice-i get a business card i can't write notes on, it gets thrown out pretty quick. And it's often very simple notes-like in your case i'd ask for your name if you gave me that card and would then write it on the back. That way if i needed to call you, i wouldn't have to ask for mr. powers.


Man, that yellow really sticks out.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry about the misunderstanding I had of rules, The card looks good
one thing I did on mine was put calender on the back people seem to
like them, good luck power.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 2, 2007)

ropensaddle...who did you go through...and what did it cost with the calander on the back like that ??


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 2, 2007)

I went to a custom print and grafix shop and it was not bad
as I got a thousand before I remembered they are good for one year
so I give them away all the time.  I can't remember price but
I got the good plastic kind and it did not hurt too bad 75.00 per 1000
or somewhere near that have got a lot of complements


----------



## Michael Savage (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice image, I not a fan of the font, and I think too wordy on the back, lacks a little direction for mine, are you a tree guy or a handyman ?

Not having a dig, just offering some constructive comments..

-Mike


----------

